# Balkans round trip



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

Hope this is useful up to date info for anyone thinking of a Balkans trip.

Left UK middle April and travelled through eastern France crossing into Italy through Frejus tunnel, from there had a couple of days in Venice on way to Croatia and followed the Adriatic coast down to the Bosnia border where a passport and vehicle check is done although they don't bother to see if you have any insurance which we could not get in the UK so did the few miles to the Montenegro border without. 
On entering Montenegro they check passports and vehicle registration document and ask for your green insurance card and as we didn't have one they retain passports and ask you to visit an insurance office a few yards away where they charge 20 euros for a certificate which lasts for 15 days, a return to the checkpoint and passports are returned.
On entering Albania they only checked Passports and didn't ask about insurance, however as we were going to be in the country for a while we visited one of the tin sheds just after the border stop and an official looking insurance document was produced, after firing up an ancient computer and printer, for the princely sum of 50 euros. Goodness knows what happens if you are involved in an accident !!! 
The main Albanian roads are all good however some of the smaller B roads can be challenging but if you have spent time in Morocco it won't faze you.
We then crossed the border into Greece and bought an overnight ferry with cabin ticket at an office by the port for 320 euros to Brindisi from Igoumenitsa. A straightforward process and OK cabin with no frills as it was a truck ferry which must have loaded some 100 lorries on three decks.
We are now travelling up the Adriatic coast and plan to be back in UK by mid June.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Fascinating!! (In a genuine as opposed to sarcastic manner)

Andy


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

That's a great post Tomar and so encouraging for those of us a bit timid about that route.

We want to go to visit friends in Turkey next year and although I would love to drive down the Adriatic the idea of buying insurance from "some bloke in a tin shed over there while we keep hold of your passports" is a bit worrying.Great for you guys doing it but I do wonder what we happen in the event of an actual claim..............by insurance don'r seem to know where Bosnia is, let alone provide insurance.

Anyway we'll probably go down Italy and get the ferry to Greece thus staying in the EU..........as long as we are members.............................you can bet if we leave. your insurance company will rate Italy the same as Albania.

Thanks


----------

